# On our walk just a few trees away



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

2 short videos.
first the nightingale, its in the picture but you won´t see it until it flies off @ 1.15m.
The second, I wish someone could tell me what bird this is, it just says Chi-chi.....chi-chi all the time.






The chi-chi bird


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Could it be that the chi chi is an alarm call by a certain bird? Blackbirds make a terrible racket when there is a cat about.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Could it be that the chi chi is an alarm call by a certain bird? Blackbirds make a terrible racket when there is a cat about.


No :grin2:
I will find it´s name one day.

I think I have found him, the common Chiffchaff.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoc.../File:Chiffchaff_-_Phylloscopus_collybita.jpg


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is the German Zilpzalp that I am hearing, just the German name for chiffchaff.


----------

